# New Cebu Shipment Has Arrived



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

COMMON NAME LATIN NAME
Coral Beauty Angelfish	Centropyge Bispinosa
Midnight Nox Angel	Centropyge nox
Bicolor Angel - S/M	Centropyge bicolor
Raflessie Butterfly	Chaetodon rafflesi
Chelmon Butterfly	Chelmon rostratus
Black back Butterfly	Chaetodon melannotus
Two Spot Blenny	Signigobius Biocellatus
Starry Blenny	Salarias ramosus
Yellow Blenny	Meiacanthus oualanensis
BlackSailfinBlenny/Blackwidow	Atrosalarias Fuscus
Hectori	Amblygobius hectori
King Starry Blenny	Salarias ramusos
Green Mandarin Blenny	Pteroshynchiropus spendidus
Randal Goby Amblyeleotris randalli
Red Spot Goby	Trimma Rubromaculatum
Clown Goby, Citrinis	Gobiodon Citrinus
Green Clown Goby	Gobiodon Histrio
Maroon Clownfish - S	Premas biaculeatus
Red Percula (single)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Red Percula (Pair)	Amphiprion ocellaris
Pink Skunk Clownfish	Amphiprion Perideraion
Green Chromis	Chromis viridis
Three Spot/Domino Damselfish	Dascyllus Trimaculatus
Three Stripe Damselfish	Dascyllus Aruanus
Neon Damsel	Pomacanthus allene
Sergeant Major Damsel	Abudefduf saxatilis
Red Angler	Antennarious species
Colored Angler	
Black Angler	
Candy Basslet	Liopropoma carmabi 
Comet Grouper - ML	Calloplesiops altivelis
Lipstick Tang/Red lipped Tang	Naso lituratus
Blue Tang	Paracanthurus hepatus
Yellow Wrasse	Halichoeres chrysus
Six line Wrasse	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Blue Cleaner Wrasse	Labroides dimidiatus
Christmas Wrasse	Halichoeres Claudia
Dragon Wrasse	Novaculichthys Taeniourus
Green Wrasse	Halichoeres Chloropterus
Green Leopard Wrasse	Macropharyngodon Meleagris
Eight line Wrasse	Pseudocheilinus Octotaenia
Carpenter Wrasse	Paracheilinus carpenter
Flasher Wrasse	Paracheilinus flasher
Pacific Restripe Hogfish	Bodianus sepiacaudus 
White Banded Possom Wrasse	Wetmorella albofasciata
Yellow Banded Possom Wrasee Wetmorella nigropinnata
Pintail Wrasse (Male)	Cirrhilabrus cf. lanceolatus
Pink streaked / Pink Eye Wrasse	Pseudocheilinops ataenia
Dragon Eel 
Fu Manchu Lionfish	Dendrochirus Biocellatus
Stars and Stripes Puffer	Arothron Hispidus
Mapa Dog Face Puffer 
Leopard Puffer Canthigaster leoparda
Cubicus Boxfish Scribled(Female)	Ostracion Cubicus
Bubble Anemone	Entacmaea quadricolor
Long Tentacle Anemone	Macrodactyla doreensis
Purple Long Tentacle	Macrodactyla doreensis 
Zebra Octopus Bulgaris sp. 
Ordinary Squid 
Flamboyant Cuttlefish	Metasepia Pfefferi
White sand Starfish	Astropecten polyacanthus
Red Star fish	Fromis milleporella
Chocolate Starfish	Protoreaster nodosus
Red Tuxedo	Mespilia globolus
Blue Toxedo	Mespilia globolus 
Colored Sea Urchin Tripneustes gratilla
White Turbo Nail Tectus fenestratus
Abalone Haliotis asinina 
Spider Conch	Lambis Millepeda
Donkey's ear Abalone	Haliotis asinina
Silver Conch	Strombus lentiginosus Linnaeus
Bat Volute	Cymbiola vespertilio
Jumping Shells / Little Bear Conch	Strombus Urceus
Green Caviar (Sea Grapes – Green) Caulerpa lentillifera
Blue Velvet Seaslug	Golosorch species
Green Seahare seaslug	Anaspidea
Black Seahare Seaslug Anaspidea


888 Dundas St E, 
Mississauga, ON L4Y 2B8
905.281.1118


----------

